# Christmas 2013 Layout



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I started working on them a little early this year since I have been itching to do a project and I'm still waiting on the GTO's engine to get done.

Getting the track laid out and taking measurements.










Mock-up of the track so I can mark where to place buildings.









Mock-up of a third track because I decided to go balls-out this year, and because the older trains require constant throttle adjustments with the graded track. :drink:









What I don't have pictures of is I completely diassembled the track after marking building locations, drilled holes for the building electric, ran the lighting underneath, and laid down the grass paper. 

Now, the platform is ready for me to reinstall the tracks. :woot:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's going to be a good looking Christmas layout!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where does the tree go? 
Looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks.

I've grown up with the tree being separate from the train set-up. Keeping tradition alive.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Got the grass paper, electric, and the track layout finalized.

Used my Blue Comet as the test mule, and she runs beautifully on the elevated track. The integrated incline speed control is absolutely genius.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Video of the test run:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auum0KASHbo


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great

But I sure was nervous watching that beautiful Blue Comet make that high level
curve on the left end of the layout...

Don


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, I was there ready to catch it the first time around, but the speed control on that thing is genius. My sister has a 0-8-0 Pennsylvania Flyer set that she got last year, so I made the initial test with that since it also has speed control, and the locomotive is significantly cheaper. 

My old Nickel Plate Road engine needs constant throttle adjustments on that track, or else it will launch itself. That's what prompted me build a second O-gauge track, so I can enjoy watching the trains run without having to be at the throttle the entire time.

I'll probably just turn the train around and make that elevated curve the incline. Easy fix.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've pretty much abandoned anything significant that doesn't have cruise control, it makes it sooooo much easier to run multiple consists from a single remote.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Coming along nicely.


















Yes, that is Winnie the Pooh's tree in the neighborhood. Snoopy's doghouse will also be going in there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

This looks awesome! 
I'm in the process of decorating my shelf layout for Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes it sure would be a shame if the Blue Comet took a nose dive. 
Is that the cheapest train you have for a test mule? 
Do you have the passenger cars for it?

What is the white stuff under the tube track?


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol
It is the most expensive, actually. I just got tired of seeing it sitting on my display shelf. I tested the track out with my sister's Penn Flyer first. After seeing how her train handled the grades, I wasn't worried about running the Blue Comet. 

I don't have the passenger cars. The Loco was expensive enough. Maybe next year. 

I was waiting for an inquiry about the white stuff. It is actually strips of a snow blanket I bought at Lowes to help quiet the track some on the plywood. I found that screwing the track down creates a lot of noise, so the tube track is zip-tied together instead. Much quieter now. I will also run more of the snow blanket as a skirting around the entire layout. That should help dampen sound, as well. 
Last year, it got so loud that you had to shout to talk to someone. I'm trying to not do that again.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking good! I understand about the noise, when I have a post-war steamer running I sometimes have to shut it down to be able to have a normal conversation with a customer.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, my one cousin always complains about the noise of my layout and marvels at how quiet his LGB layout is in comparison. German engineering, blah blah blah. 

Though, it is an apples to oranges comparison because his is a snow blanket laid out on top of a carpet. I bet my 22 year old Nickel Plate locomotive would be whisper quiet on that set-up, too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Trains are supposed to be noisy. 

So you zip tie the track through the table, do you drill holes? Or do you mean the tube track just lays on the table and you zip tie the sections together?


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I zip-tied the sections together using small zip-ties and the holes for tacking the track down. Works surprisingly well.

I did wind up screwing the corners down just because the train was moving the track closer to the Fastrack and could cause a collision if it moved too much.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Got some more work done last night, and the only thing left is to sprinkle on the snow. :smilie_daumenpos:















































Unfortunately, the 400E stopped working, so it is currently getting repaired.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, a little snow and it's Christmas! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I used to use tack nails on my tubular. what a pain! the realtrax I can screw down with my mini driver! much easier now! looks cool. I took the route also of doing a christmas village display this year rather than a full out setup. thats going in the garage if I ever finish it! 
Chris


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

clean and neat looking setup.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

old464 said:


> I used to use tack nails on my tubular. what a pain! the realtrax I can screw down with my mini driver! much easier now! looks cool. I took the route also of doing a christmas village display this year rather than a full out setup. thats going in the garage if I ever finish it!
> Chris


I used little screws for the tube rail.:thumbsup:


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, I used little screws for the tube track and the Fastrack. The problem with the tube track is that it really accentuated the rail noise when it is screwed down. I might line the underside with Dynamat for next year.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks great!! What village is that?


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

It is Dept 56 Snow Village mostly. There are some other things in there, as well.

As promised, the updated pictures:













































All three of my trains:
Grandfather's 400E
Nickel Plate Road 8617
Blue Comet 833


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have Alpine Village, but I'm coveting Grinch Village.... And as of today Land of misfit Toys village (neither of which I will be buying lol )


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Grandfather's Flying Yankee









Paint has seen better days









Sister's Lionel 18311
It's her train, but she always seems to just run it on my layout and never sets one of her own up.









Lionel Penn Flyer. The other sister's train. Same story as the Disney locomotive.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

mnp13 said:


> I have Alpine Village, but I'm coveting Grinch Village.... And as of today Land of misfit Toys village (neither of which I will be buying lol )


Nice. 

I've found it to be much, much friendlier to the wallet to purchase the houses off eBay. Houses that cost $80-$100 new can be had for $25-$30, and still look brand new.

I'm not entirely set on porcelain for the figurines. As you can see, a lot of the characters are from things I have gathered over the years, ranging from yard sale findings to happy meals.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Most of mine are from Craigslist, eBay and second hand shops. I don't buy anything new!!


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, luckily for me, my grandfather was and my dad is into layouts, so a lot has been gathered and inherited over the years. I'd probably have to rent a warehouse if I combined my dad's layout with mine. lol


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Video of everything running:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job on the X-mas layout!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just saw this plate at a shop. Is this your blue train???


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, it is.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

lol I saw it and thought "that looks familiar!"


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice X-mas layout.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice, I like the toboggans, but where are they going! Great job, a lot of hard work paid off!


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words.

Yes, everyone always comments on the toboggans. I have an animated skating pond, as well, but the layout wasn't big enough to incorporate it this year. Last year, I only had one track in a loop. This year, obviously, I got a little more intricate with the track designs, which ate up a lot more real estate.

Next year, four tracks, more houses, and the standard gauge Hellgate Bridge or bust.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

pretty cool, kept waiting for the adams family moment


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice, but I can't help wondering er, umm..... Where's the Christmas tree? (ahem)


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Ha ha. It's there. It's just scaled down.


----------

